# Need train booking for Manchester



## Radar (Nov 21, 2005)

I need to get to Leigh for a family funeral this Friday. The weather looks as though it's about to turn nasty. so the bike is out. Problem is I haven't a clue about what public transport is up there now, I left the place thirty years ago and have only been back on my bike.

Firstly what London station do trains to Manchester Picc leave from ??

What companies operate them ?

What web site is best for advance bookings ?

Is there a local train service from Manc to Leigh yet ?

Who operates the buses from Manchester to Leigh now ?  I take it SELNEC have gone from the picture 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 21, 2005)

Radar said:
			
		

> I need to get to Leigh for a family funeral this Friday. The weather looks as though it's about to turn nasty. so the bike is out. Problem is I haven't a clue about what public transport is up there now, I left the place thirty years ago and have only been back on my bike.
> 
> Firstly what London station do trains to Manchester Picc leave from ??
> 
> ...



No train to Leigh. I think the busses (I think) are First North Western. 

Manc to London is Paddington and euston (I think both). www.networkrail.co.uk will sort your booking needs out, but I'd advise you go to the station, because I don't think the website offers you the best prices. The site will tell you which station you can go from though. 

I used to live in Leigh. Well, near.


----------



## chio (Nov 21, 2005)

Watch out for the dreaded Rail Replacement Buses. Try and get a route avoiding Crewe if you can; it's the worst-affected station and you could end up standing around there for ages. The trains that go via Stoke take an alternative route through Macclesfield and are marginally better. When you're on the website, make sure you click "details" for a journey you're considering booking - it'll tell you whether it's scheduled to be a train or a bus trip.


----------



## HST (Nov 21, 2005)

http://ojp.nationalrail.co.uk/JourneyPlanner.asp?&T2ID=1827_20051121184551

Is what I use.

Suggest in view of the weather you pack food & a thermos in case of delays.


----------



## Radar (Nov 21, 2005)

National rail are saying £ 34 standard class (that's 2 *singles), but it doesn't look as though booking through there gives you seat reservations, and there's no way I'm risking sitting in a corridor for 3 hours!

The Virgin trains site says they automatically reserve seats so I've booked with them for the same cost. Just rang them and the seats are reserved both ways.

Yep, First route 35 goes direct from Piccadilly to Leigh every 30 mins, so should be OK there.

td, you're a Wiganer, no ?? I vaguely remember a babbiesyed or pea wet thread from a while back  I spent ten years in Astley/Leigh as a kid, family bailed to Ireland when I was 10. My old man is Irish and working in England with some of George Wimpy's premier knuckle-scrapers was doing his head in 

Chico/HST: Tried to avoid Crewe, but I couldn't tell from the Virgin web site whether I'd managed to do this or not. Probably end up on a RRB freezing me nuts off anyhow.

Thanks for your help everyone. Not the happiest of circumstances to return to your roots but it has to be done.


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 21, 2005)

Radar said:
			
		

> td, you're a Wiganer, no ?? I vaguely remember a babbiesyed or pea wet thread from a while back  I spent ten years in Astley/Leigh as a kid, family bailed to Ireland when I was 10. My old man is Irish and working in England with some of George Wimpy's premier knuckle-scrapers was doing his head in



No, technicly a laythor - Spent first for years of my life in Astley, - went to school in Tyldsley then moved to Wigan. Very fond memories of both places, though of course Leigh is far superior.


----------



## Radar (Nov 21, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> No, technicly a laythor - Spent first for years of my life in Astley, - went to school in Tyldsley then moved to Wigan. Very fond memories of both places, though of course Leigh is far superior.


  Where abouts in Astley did you live ? I used to live down the bottom of Meadow Walk, right beside the East Lancs til I was 7, then off to Pennington on the other side of Leigh until my parents moved back to Ireland.

laythor ?? I've lost my lancy twang dictionary. you'll have to translate


----------



## chio (Nov 21, 2005)

Radar said:
			
		

> Chico


----------



## miss giggles (Nov 21, 2005)

my fella makes this trip every week, try

www.megabus.com

if you want yo save yourself some dollar, its only £5 each way


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 21, 2005)

Radar said:
			
		

> Where abouts in Astley did you live ? I used to live down the bottom of Meadow Walk, right beside the East Lancs til I was 7, then off to Pennington on the other side of Leigh until my parents moved back to Ireland.
> 
> laythor ?? I've lost my lancy twang dictionary. you'll have to translate



Laythor - an individual from leigh, dunoo if that's how it's spelt, but is how it's said. I lived on Higher Green Lane, between the pit and the railway, over the canal bridge. 

There is another poster from Astley as well!


----------

